# Zeitkapsel 2022



## Bunny_Joe (26. Januar 2019)

Grüße!

Man kanns ja schon fast als Tradition bezeichnen, einen 3-Jahre-Zeitkapsel Thread zu erstellen.
2010: Zeitkapsel 2013 (thread wurde wohl gelöscht???)
2013: Zeitkapsel 2016
2016: Zeitkapsel 2019

Ihr schreibt hier einfach eure Ideen nieder, wie die Technikwelt in 3 Jahren eurer Meinung nach aussehen wird und kommt 2022 zurück, um eure hoffnungslos naiven Vorhersagen mit einem Lächeln zu lesen. 


Dann fang ich mal an:

Der 5nm-Prozess wird für Grafikkarten und CPUs verwendet. Teilweise auch mit EUV-Belichtung.
4K-Monitore/TVs sind in jedem Haushalt.
DSL liefert 1Gbit/s (G.fast) in millionen Haushalte. Glasfaser bis in die Wohnung (FTTH) kommt immer noch nicht richtig in Bewegung.
2TB SSDs für 99€
Die neuen Konsolen liefern 4K 60FPS
Smartphones haben  16GB RAM und 2TB Speicherplatz
Das Streaming von Spielen nimmt langsam fahrt auf.


Was sind eure Vorhersagen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2019)

Hmmm es ist etwas kurios wo der 2010er Thread hin verschwunden ist - denn wir löschen niemals endgültig. "Gelöschte" Threads/Posts werden immer nur für alle Benutzergruppen außer Admins und Mods ausgeblendet, sind aber nach wie vor da. Der verlinkte Thread hat aber keinerlei Eintrag und die Datenbank findet auch absolut nichts zu einer Zeitkapsel von 2010. Da muss irgendetwas übergeordnet (schief) gelaufen sein. 

Aber wie auch immer, meine Erwartungen für 2022:
- 16GB vRAM im Mainstream
- 2TB-SSDs für <150€
- 16 Kerne in der Mainstreamplattform überall möglich, 8 Kerne werden in der breiten Masse Standard
- Endlich 4K/120Hz-TFTs die bezahlbar sind und keinen eingebauten Föhn haben
- Die RTX4080Ti kostet erstmals über 2000€ 
- Ich habe den Gigabit-Anschluss doch gebucht obwohl ich die aktuellen 500 MBit schon nicht brauche...
- ...während große Teile des restlichen Landes noch damit kämpfen 50 MBit zu haben
- Smartwatches haben eine Akkulaufzeit von mehr als gefühlten 2 Tagen
- Smartphones immer noch nicht
- 4K-TVs werden Standard, 8K ist kaufbar, während
- Deutschland damit kämpft, von 720p flächendeckend auf FullHD umzustellen

und abseits der Technik:
- Die Eurokrise II hat voll zugeschlagen, die Target2-Salden werden fällig, die Wirtschaft liegt am Boden, Staaten zahlungsunfähig, den Euro gibts nur noch mit Glück.
- Die Föhnfrisur ist immer noch Präsident der USA weil die Leute noch nicht genug von dem Chaos haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Januar 2019)

- Ein OLED TV kostet 500.- EUR,
- meine Internetgeschwindigkeit ist endlich 50Mbit/s (Down),
- mein 32 Zöller TV geht endlich kaputt,
- mein i5 läuft immer noch,
- der Samsung ML 1210 und Epson RX 285 auch,
- 32 GB DDR4 RAM kosten 50.- EUR,
- 

Allgemein:
- Die Mauer zu Mexiko steht (aus Kostengründen nur 30cm hoch),
- Trump fliegt selber mit Apollo 20 zum Mond; die Rückstartraketen der Mondfähre zünden nicht (US-Zündkerzen), 
- Putin macht Ferien in Venezuela - da bricht die sozialistische Regierung zusammen - Essig mit dem Rückflug,
- ein Liter Super E5 kostet erstmals 2.- EUR,
- Chrysler wird wegen Manipulation an der Einspritzanlage zu Milliardenstrafen verurteilt (zu wenig CO2-Ausstoß),
- VW bringt den E-Passat für 65.000 EUR,
- die DUH wird wegen erwiesener Lügen zu 50.- EUR Strafe verurteilt,
- Sebastian Vettel wird erstmalig mit Ferrari Formel 1 Weltmeister,
- die Schlaglöcher in der Straße unseres Nachbarortes werden zu 50% ganz exakt ausgebessert,
- die PKW-Maut auf deutschen Autobahnen gibt es immer noch nicht,
- die Kreissäge meines Nachbarn geht endlich kaputt.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2019)

Warum hab ich das vorher immer verpasst? Nagut.

CPUs:
*Cores werden nicht mehr nur neben- sondern auch übereinander geklebt.
*Mobo-Chipsätze sind Geschichte, alles kommt aus dem SOC.
*Intel verkauft Lizenzchips für Mainboard welche CPU-Funktionen an- und abschalten

GPUs:
*RT-Cores schlummern in allen neuen Karten, aber die Spieleentwickler benutzen, abgesehen von ein paar NV Kooperationen, nur das schrecklich veraltete DX12.

Bildschirme:
*Es wird immernoch empfohlen keine OLEDs zu. Spielen kaufen weil sie einbrennen könnten.
*Keine bezahlbare MikroLED Fernseher in Sicht, aber alle hoffen auf die "bald" anstehende Bildschirmrevolution.
*Ich spiele derweil in 4K/VRR auf nem ach so schrecklichen OLED.

Spiele:
*Assassin's Creed spielt in der Zukunft denn
*BGE 2 kommt heraus, heißt jetzt aber Assassin's Creed: Space Monkey.

Welt:
*Russland und USA führen ihren nächsten Stellvertreterkrieg in Venezuela. 
*Trump bleibt Präsident wer er selbigen noch kurz vor Ende der Amtszeit angezettelt hat und Kriegspräsidenten immer im Amt bleiben.
*AKK beschließt den sofortigen Kohleausstieg weil die letzte Ernte im Saarland vom instabilen Klima dahingerafft wurde. 
*Die Energiekonzerne können sofort Klage einreichen weil in allen Klageschriften zum Merkel Atomausstieg nur ein Wort ersetzt werden muss.


----------



## chaotium (27. Januar 2019)

Spiele:
BF7 erscheint, aber mit Keule und Fackel. Denn das Thema Lautet steinzeit vs Dino
VR wird offiziell verboten, da zu viele Tote gefodert werden.

CPU:
Intel stellt erstmals den langerwartenden 10 GHZ Prozessor vor.
10nm fehlt immernoch und wird zum fiasko
AMD packt die 32Kern Keule aus für den Mainstream.

GPU: 
Raytracing bleibt ein nischen produkt
Intel stochert im NV Land herum, während AMD es nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## airXgamer (27. Januar 2019)

Huch, wie die Zeit vergeht 

2022:
DDR5 RAM, 32GB wird "Standard" für neue Systeme, so wie momentan 16GB DDR4 Standard ist.
PCIe 5.0 auf vielen Mainboards.
Ich habe weiterhin eine 16 Mbit/s Leitung und baue eine Richtfunkstrecke aus dem Nachbarort auf, damit sind dann 50Mbit/s drin.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. Januar 2019)

Hm manche Vorhersagen aus diesem thread sind ja schon fast eingetroffen...Auf jedenfall sehr unterhaltsam.

Spiele: Es gibt immernoch kein Spiel das echte 8k Texturen anbietet, die Grafik einiger Spiele befindet sich immernoch in der Steinzeit weil Nvidia ihr ach so tolles DLSS und andere aa Methoden vermurkst hat.

CPU: 16 Kerne kosten unter 500€ (haben wir ja schon fast).
AMD packt die 128 Kern Keule aus, da wir im Profi Segment ja schon bei 64 Kernen sind.

GPU: Die erste echte Consumer Raytracingkarte erscheint und liefert Pseudo Raytracing bei 60 fps in 4k.

TVs: Micro LED Tvs gibt es für 3000€, JOLED wird langsam massentauglich und Samsung bleibt mit LG unangefochten an der Spitze.

Konsolen: Die erste pseudo 4k 60fps Konsole erscheint und kostet erstmals 600€.
Die Spieler realisieren das 1080p 30 veraltet sind und pochen auf 4k 60 in jedem Spiel.

HDMI 2.1: ist endlich marktreif und wird in kleiner Stückzahl in TVs verbaut.

Displayport ermöglicht 8k 120hz@10Bit und G Sync Ultimate HDR 2 erscheint.

Smartphones: Da wir schon 12GB RAM Smartphones haben, stagniert die Ramgröße bei 16Gb und die Hersteller verbauen lieber wieder einen größeren Akku und stabilerer Displays.

Monitore: Die ersten bezahlbaren 8k Monitore für unter 1000€ erscheinen.


----------



## S754 (31. Januar 2019)

Intel hat eine komplett neue Desktop CPU Architektur in 10nm oder weniger
Intel veröffentlicht ihre Enthusiasten Grafikkarten in zweiter Generation. (die erste soll ja angeblich schon 2020 kommen)
Intel kämpft wieder in einem Kopf an Kopf Rennen mit AMD um die schnellste CPU
AMD ist weit abgeschlagen was Grafikkarten angeht, Nvidia hat einen riesen Vorsprung und daher wird sich AMD entscheiden den High End Markt fallen zu lassen und nur noch APUs, Profi GraKas und Mittelklasse Grafikkarten anzubieten.
Die Preise von Grafikkarten steigen weiter, während SSDs und Arbeitsspeicher spottbillig sind.
5G ist in allen Großstädten verfügbar.
GTA 6 wird angekündigt.


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2019)

Half-Life 3 wird angekündigt!
Wahrscheinlich nicht. Das wäre auch zu schön um wahr zu sein.



chaotium schrieb:


> CPU:
> Intel stellt erstmals den langerwartenden 10 GHZ Prozessor vor.


Auch unwahrscheinlich. Zumindest mit Silizium Chips.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Januar 2022)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Der 5nm-Prozess wird für Grafikkarten und CPUs verwendet. Teilweise auch mit EUV-Belichtung.
> 4K-Monitore/TVs sind in jedem Haushalt.
> DSL liefert 1Gbit/s (G.fast) in millionen Haushalte. Glasfaser bis in die Wohnung (FTTH) kommt immer noch nicht richtig in Bewegung.
> 2TB SSDs für 99€
> ...



Da lag ich doch schon ziemlich richtig. 
5nm kommt noch dieses Jahr. 
1 Gbit/s trifft eher auf DOCSIS3.1 als auf G.fast zu, aber das mit dem FTTH stimmt.
Die billigsten 2TB SSDs gibts für 150-160€. Naja...nicht ganz 99€  
4K60 bei PS5/XSX trifft zu, man muss nur das richtige Spiel zum Vergleich ziehen. Aber ja, es wird viel mit upscaling gearbeitet.(was ich nicht negativ sehe btw.)
Smartphones haben 16GB RAM+1TB storage. Bin mir sicher, dass es dieses Jahr auch welche mit 2TB geben wird.
Tja und das Spielestreaming...es nimmt gaaaanz langsam fahrt auf.


Will jemand einen thread für 2025 aufmachen?


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> - 16 Kerne in der Mainstreamplattform überall möglich, 8 Kerne werden in der breiten Masse Standard


Ob du damals auch die 8C+8c Intel Konfiguration dazuzählen würdest?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2022)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Cores werden nicht mehr nur neben- sondern auch übereinander geklebt.


Nur Cache, keine Cores.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Mobo-Chipsätze sind Geschichte, alles kommt aus dem SOC


Nur in Laptops.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Intel verkauft Lizenzchips für Mainboard welche CPU-Funktionen an- und abschalten


Nope, waren wahrscheinlich bin 7nm geplant 


Olstyle schrieb:


> RT-Cores schlummern in allen neuen Karten, aber die Spieleentwickler benutzen, abgesehen von ein paar NV Kooperationen, nur das schrecklich veraltete DX12.


Check


Olstyle schrieb:


> Bildschirme:
> *Es wird immernoch empfohlen keine OLEDs zu. Spielen kaufen weil sie einbrennen könnten.
> *Keine bezahlbare MikroLED Fernseher in Sicht, aber alle hoffen auf die "bald" anstehende Bildschirmrevolution.
> *Ich spiele derweil in 4K/VRR auf nem ach so schrecklichen OLED.


Check


Olstyle schrieb:


> Spiele:
> *Assassin's Creed spielt in der Zukunft denn
> *BGE 2 kommt heraus, heißt jetzt aber Assassin's Creed: Space Monkey.


Noch möglich


Olstyle schrieb:


> *Russland und USA führen ihren nächsten Stellvertreterkrieg in Venezuela.


Ok, es wird die Ukraine...


Olstyle schrieb:


> *Trump bleibt Präsident wer er selbigen noch kurz vor Ende der Amtszeit angezettelt hat und Kriegspräsidenten immer im Amt bleiben.


Zum Glück geirrt.


Olstyle schrieb:


> *AKK beschließt den sofortigen Kohleausstieg weil die letzte Ernte im Saarland vom instabilen Klima dahingerafft wurde.
> *Die Energiekonzerne können sofort Klage einreichen weil in allen Klageschriften zum Merkel Atomausstieg nur ein Wort ersetzt werden muss.


Mal sehen ob die Ampel das noch macht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber wie auch immer, meine Erwartungen für 2022:
> 1 16GB vRAM im Mainstream
> 2 2TB-SSDs für <150€
> 3 16 Kerne in der Mainstreamplattform überall möglich, 8 Kerne werden in der breiten Masse Standard
> ...



Hmmm... schaun mer mal...
1.) Naja, ne 6800XT ist noch nicht wirklich mainstream aber ja, 16GB-Karten sind da. CHECK.
2.) Patriot P210 2TB, SATA, 150€. CHECK.
3.) 5950X und 12900K verfügbar, 8-Kerner üblich bei neuen PCs. CHECK.
4.) 4K/120Hz ohne Lüfter ist im 27-Zoll Bereich bezahlbar, im 32-Zoll Bereich auf dem Weg. CHECK.
5.) Die 2000€ hat blöderweise die 3080(Ti) schon zeitweise erreicht bei der 4080Ti ists wohl leider ein safecall. CHECK.
6.) Ja, hab ich. CHECK.
7.) Ja... CHECK.
8.) Zumindest manche schaffen das, leider nicht alle aber dennoch: CHECK.
9.) Leider müssen moderne Smartphoines bei stärkerer Nutzung noch immer täglöich ans Netz. CHECK.
10.) 4K ist bei Neugeräten tatsächlich standard, 8K zu extremen Preisen kaufbar. CHECK.
11.) Ich unterstelle mal dass sie damit angefangen haben - weiterhin wenig zu sehen. CHECK.
12.) Da hat die Pandemie die ich kurioserweise nicht kommen gesehen habe und die WIR SCHEIS*EN MIT GELD ALLES ZU!!!-Politik der FED/EZB wohl einiges noch stark verzögert... FAIL.
13.) Ein Glück ist das nicht passiert. FAIL.

Also zumindest im Hardwarebereich hab ich mit meinen Voraussagen so gut gelegen dass ich mich vielleicht als Wahrsager selbstständig machen sollte


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hmmm... schaun mer mal...
> 3.) 5950X und 12900K verfügbar, 8-Kerner üblich bei neuen PCs. CHECK.


Naja, Achtkerner sind nicht Standard in der breiten Masse. Sondern eher Sechskerner. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 10.) 4K ist bei Neugeräten tatsächlich standard, 8K zu extremen Preisen kaufbar. CHECK.


Nö FHD ist immer noch Standard.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nö FHD ist immer noch Standard.


Wie definierst du das denn? Ich kenne keinen einzigen der sich in den letzten 2 Jahren noch nen FullHD-Fernseher gekauft hat. die billigeren 4K-Teile um 40-50 Zoll kosten heute keine 300€ mehr (klar sind die gammlig aber darum gehts ja nich^^) 

Genauso bei CPUs. Klar, wenn ich mit Standard die Schwiegermutti im Nachbarort nehme ists noch weit drunter, da kommt dann irgendn Pentium G Zweikerner mit nem FullHD-TV dran, das ist dann aber in der zeitkapsel 2025 wahrscheinlich immer noch so.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie definierst du das denn? Ich kenne keinen einzigen der sich in den letzten 2 Jahren noch nen FullHD-Fernseher gekauft hat. die billigeren 4K-Teile um 40-50 Zoll kosten heute keine 300€ mehr (klar sind die gammlig aber darum gehts ja nich^^)


Stimmt. Die kosten ja nicht mehr soviel.
Wir selber haben noch FHD Fernseher, deswegen hatte ich mich nicht näher damit beschäftigt.
4K ist für uns kein muß... zumal das ganze Streaming Zeugs eh maximal in FHD gestreamt wird.
Ausser man bezahlt einen Aufpreis. Ist aber auch vom Anbieter abhängig.
Und UHD Blurays sind mir zu teuer.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Genauso bei CPUs. Klar, wenn ich mit Standard die Schwiegermutti im Nachbarort nehme ists noch weit drunter, da kommt dann irgendn Pentium G Zweikerner mit nem FullHD-TV dran, das ist dann aber in der zeitkapsel 2025 wahrscheinlich immer noch so.


Nix Schwiegermutti. Ich meine Durchschnittsgamer. Guck dir mal die Steam Umfragen an.
Außerdem kriege ich hier ja im Kaufberatungsforum mit wieviele immer noch Sechskerner kaufen.
Weil die ein deutlich besseres P/L haben. Gerade die von Intel aktuell.


----------



## FetterKasten (31. Januar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> - Die RTX4080Ti kostet erstmals über 2000€


Hahaha das ist echt lustig, wenns nicht so traurig wäre

Hättest du geschrieben: Kostet erstmals wieder unter 2000 Euro, dann wärs ne Herausforderung gewesen


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Hättest du geschrieben: Kostet erstmals wieder unter 2000 Euro, dann wärs ne Herausforderung gewesen


Das war eine Prophezeihung zu einer Zeit, als das Topmodell (2080Ti) noch unter 1000€ kostete - dass die Karte zwei Generationen später das doppelte kosten würde war schon ein bisschen aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Dass da plötzlich ne Pandemie reinplatzt und der Kryptomarkt explodiert hab ich nicht vorhergesehen (wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre mein Kontostand jetzt einige Zehnerpotenzen höher und ich im Ruhestand )...


----------



## chill_eule (1. Februar 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen einzigen der sich in den letzten 2 Jahren noch nen FullHD-Fernseher gekauft hat.


*wink*


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die kosten ja nicht mehr soviel.
> Wir selber haben noch FHD Fernseher, deswegen hatte ich mich nicht näher damit beschäftigt.


4K 55" Xiaomi sogar vor 2 Jahren für ~400€
Hat mMn n klasse Bild und auch sonst echt gut.
FHD Fernseher sind doch meistens max. 32" oder so... 


RyzA schrieb:


> 4K ist für uns kein muß... zumal das ganze Streaming Zeugs eh maximal in FHD gestreamt wird.
> Ausser man bezahlt einen Aufpreis. Ist aber auch vom Anbieter abhängig.


Netflix bietet vieles in 4K?


RyzA schrieb:


> Und UHD Blurays sind mir zu teuer.


Es gibt noch Leute, die Blurays kaufen?


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 4K 55" Xiaomi sogar vor 2 Jahren für ~400€
> Hat mMn n klasse Bild und auch sonst echt gut.


Chinaschrott kaufe ich nicht. 


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> FHD Fernseher sind doch meistens max. 32" oder so...


Unser Fernseher im Wohnzimmer ist größer. Der hat glaube ich 49".


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Netflix bietet vieles in 4K?


Gegen einen Aufpreis?


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Leute, die Blurays kaufen?


Ja ich gelegentlich. Aber es ist schon deutlich weniger geworden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Chinaschrott kaufe ich nicht.


Gewagte Aussage 


RyzA schrieb:


> Unser Fernseher im Wohnzimmer ist größer. Der hat glaube ich 49".


Der ist ja schon älter, oder? Meine Eltern haben auch ein 49" FHD *Plasma*-Gerät. Früher war das ja noch normal, inzwischen ist FHD eher Nische, zumindest wirkt es so auf mich.


RyzA schrieb:


> Gegen einen Aufpreis?


Was heißt Aufpreis, ich teile mir den größten Tarif mit einer Freundin, jeder zahlt 9€ im Monat. Günstiger als der normale Tarif, und inkl. 4K
Gut, der kleinste wäre günstiger um 1€, aber 480p? Das tu ich mir nicht an 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ich gelegentlich. Aber es ist schon deutlich weniger geworden.


Gut, ist schon ganz cool was im Regal stehen zu haben, aber dafür kaufe ich Vinyls (ja okay, wer kauft noch Platten? xD)
Eigene Aussage entwertet


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Gewagte Aussage


War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.  


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Der ist ja schon älter, oder? Meine Eltern haben auch ein 49" FHD *Plasma*-Gerät. Früher war das ja noch normal, inzwischen ist FHD eher Nische, zumindest wirkt es so auf mich.


Der ist 3-4 Jahre alt.


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was heißt Aufpreis, ich teile mir den größten Tarif mit einer Freundin, jeder zahlt 9€ im Monat. Günstiger als der normale Tarif, und inkl. 4K
> Gut, der kleinste wäre günstiger um 1€, aber 480p? Das tu ich mir nicht an


4K brauche nicht nicht 720p bis 1080p reicht uns. Außerdem haben wir gerade Disney+ noch gebucht. Prime hatten wir schon. Noch Netflix dazu wird uns zu teuer.


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Gut, ist schon ganz cool was im Regal stehen zu haben, aber dafür kaufe ich Vinyls (ja okay, wer kauft noch Platten? xD)
> Eigene Aussage entwertet


Jeder so wie er es mag.


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der ist 3-4 Jahre alt.


Hm okay, bevor ich bei meinen Eltern ausgezogen bin habe ich mich nicht mit Fernsehern beschäftigt..


RyzA schrieb:


> 4K brauche nicht nicht 720p bis 1080p reicht uns. Außerdem haben wir gerade Disney+ noch gebucht. Prime hatten wir schon. Noch Netflix dazu wird uns zu teuer.


Gut, Prime hat man ja grundsätzlich, Disney+ hatte ich auch paar Monate für Star Wars/Fluch der Karibik, aber das hab ich wieder gekündigt.


----------

